

Did Android get a case of Stagefright? - stevep2007
http://href=%22http://www.cio.com/article/2957200/android/did-android-get-a-case-of-stagefright.html

======
chillax
Proper URL: [http://www.cio.com/article/2957200/android/did-android-
get-a...](http://www.cio.com/article/2957200/android/did-android-get-a-case-
of-stagefright.html)

------
stevep2007
Most of what was speculatively written about the Android Stagefright
vulnerability it turns out was wrong. Google challenges Drake's assertion that
950 million Android devices are at risk from the exploit of the Stagefright
vulnerability.

